# KBC over flakes, flakes over KBC - proposals



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Cadillac getting ready to paint.
I need a quick picture of House Of Kolor KBC over flakes, flakes over KBC, KBC over BC25 with no flakes etc
I have so far prepared BC25 + KBC09 + UFC35 but I think that would be something to add. Do you have any idea? I want toget a really cool effect.
Thanks for any help


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Or maybe you have some pics of KBC over black and the same KBC over silver metallic?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Imagine looking into a very deep pool of green water, the deeper you look the darker it gets...... bc25 with kbc09 on top... 

if you were to see flake at the bottom of that pool you would have bc25 with flake then kbc09 

question is do you want it to dance or not... Flake will make it dance... 

Chrome flake will reflect the true kandy green
Gold will ad a touch of yellow to the reflection lime'ish etc
green flake will make a darker reflection.. 

Hope this answers your question.. to me flake always looks better under kandy.. maybe you want an ice pearl effect on top of your kandy..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

DETONATER said:


> Imagine looking into a very deep pool of green water, the deeper you look the darker it gets...... bc25 with kbc09 on top...
> 
> if you were to see flake at the bottom of that pool you would have bc25 with flake then kbc09
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Homie. But what do You mean: 



DETONATER said:


> do you want it to dance or not... Flake will make it dance...


?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ALPAq said:


> Thanks Homie. But what do You mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Check out some of Elspocks videos of the items he paints. You will see the flake dance like crazy... " The reflective movement effect of the flake " :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahhh that's it
Well, I know what you mean.
You know. My English is not so perfect that I understood everything perfectly
Too bad I can not find anywhere KBC09 images on different bases and metal flakes


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ALPAq said:


> Ahhh that's it
> Well, I know what you mean.
> You know. My English is not so perfect that I understood everything perfectly
> Too bad I can not find anywhere KBC09 images on different bases and metal flakes


NOT 100% SURE IF MY SOURCE WAS RIGHT BUT I WAS TOLD IF YOU USE KBC THE FLAKE WILL NOT SHOW THRU BECAUSE THE KBC LINE IS NOT A TRUE KANDY AND NOT TRANSPARENT LIKE THE UK LINE. SO TO GET THE FLAKES TO DANCE LIKE DETONATER WAS EXPLAINING YOUR BEST OPTION IS TO FLAKE ONTOP OF THE KBC NOT THE BC 25. HERE IS A PIC OF MY FRAME SIC713 DID WIT SOME SPARKLE EFX ITS BC25 KBC 07 WITH FUSHIA AND PURPLE FLAKE ON TOP






HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT HOMIE


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

KBC will cover the effect of any flake, it is not transparent..


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Most people say that KBC is "semi transparent" and don't cover all flakes.

here is KBC over flakes:










Or some KBC over BC02










Some other











I want to be sure what effect I get..


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

It is semi transparent...most of the flakes would get covered


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so i will try:
kbc09 over bc25
bc25 + flakes + kbc09
kbc09 over bc02
and i will get my perfect effect 
.. And i will add a pics...


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

heres mine now, but i bought a pnd of sky blue metal flake.. so wetsand 600 wipe clean mixing .008 metal flake with clear.. this izz it






:dunno:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Have You some better pics?


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

OK i hove something

*1. UK09 over silver, over black and over grey
KBC09 over silver, over grey and over black *












*2. KBC09 over silver, over grey and over black*












*3. UK09 over silver, over black and over grey*











these pic are not good.. Live looks much better
So i will try KBC09 over silver (and maybe some flakes)


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ALPAq said:


> Have You some better pics?



























i can c it good when sun hits certain ways, jus figuring adding a pound of sky blue flake this color






 might change color lighter, which is fine


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

cwb4eva said:


> View attachment 441631
> View attachment 441638
> View attachment 441640
> View attachment 441640
> ...


By the looks of the trunk reveals i would be adjusting doors hood and trunk and respray the whole car, i see chips and even a big rust spot by the window.. Just flake aint gonna change it that much, its just gonna dirty the paint up!:uh:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

cwb4eva said:


> View attachment 441447
> heres mine now, but i bought a pnd of sky blue metal flake.. so wetsand 600 wipe clean mixing .008 metal flake with clear.. this izz it
> View attachment 441668
> :dunno:


And your suppose to spray flake with intercoat clear and then topcoat it with clear! At least thats what ive always done.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> By the looks of the trunk reveals i would be adjusting doors hood and trunk and respray the whole car, i see chips and even a big rust spot by the window.. Just flake aint gonna change it that much, its just gonna dirty the paint up!:uh:


 naw brotha dats leaves :biggrin: few skratches n dents, imma start on body asap however im thnkn of blue gun metal flake now that i got my interior.. the flake i orderd wont match, got it sold tho:h5: n figured the blue gun metal flake will do watt im lookn to achieve as match suede i got :boink:



GoodTimes317 said:


> And your suppose to spray flake with intercoat clear and then topcoat it with clear! At least thats what ive always done.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

clean caddy cwb


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> clean caddy cwb


 :h5: thnkz kak especially comn from u homie.. shit im jus tryn n gonna make this my way , built not bought :biggrin: got almost all materials 2 start interior and paint.. cant wait


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

We check KBC09 (3 coats) over silver flakes 




















Do you think this makes sense ?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

why not simply using very coarse silver base with silver flakes and then shooting candy over it! its the easyest way and u got the best result ! we have done very coarse silver with candy apple red over it at work today! and thats shit pops and is living like crazy !


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah but we talking about KBC. Not UK ...
And yes - i will use HOK BC02 orion silver. I only asking if this flakes over orion silver metallic base is good idea for KBC?
Like on these pics?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ALPAq said:


> yeah but we talking about KBC. Not UK ...
> And yes - i will use HOK BC02 orion silver. I only asking if this flakes over orion silver metallic base is good idea for KBC?
> Like on these pics?


 :nono:flakes looks 2 b buried by paint:420:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

theoretically.
In practice, as seen in the picture you can see flakes under 3 coats of KBC


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

LIKE I SAID BRO FOR THE FLAKES TO REALLY POP YOU NEED TO GO ON TOP OF THE KBC. WHT U TRYING TO DO WORKS GREAT FOR THE UK LINE BUT NOT THE KBC LINE


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

So it makes no sense to put flakes under KBC?
The picture that I posted above you can see them.Are not covered under the three layers of the KBC...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ALPAq said:


> So it makes no sense to put flakes under KBC?
> The picture that I posted above you can see them.Are not covered under the three layers of the KBC...


NAW, YOU CAN SEE THEM IN YOUR PICS BUT THEY WILL POP AND DANCE MORE ON TOP OF KBC AS IT WILL UNDER THE UK


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

I've done some experimenting with KBC apple red over a gold base w/ flake, the result, it does show, quite a bit in fact. But no where near as much as with UK kandy. But at the same time, flake on TOP of kandy tends to kill the kandy effect a lil bit. I would go flake under KBC.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Have You some pics of your work?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

test panel man. simple as that. i think its obvious from that pic that flake with show through. however, if you are satisfied with HOW MUCH they show will be up for debate.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

New test panel 



















top - KBC09 over black 
side - 3coats KBC09 over silver BC02
down - 5 fast coats KBC09 over silver BC02

What You thing about it? This dark is dam deep and the sun looks crazy  But is lil bit too dark. Goldleafs will not look good over dark paint. So maybe this 5 coats are best way ..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i never understood why i wanna use that kbc!for what? use regular base and candy thats all u need for a nice and extremly living paintjob


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

KBC is easier to paint, it goes less material, etc

Today I played around more with the KBC. The effect isinsane. I don't want another. Like today I put the paint on Chevy fender it must be on the Cadillac. Not looking at the stains, I just enjoyed


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

ALPAq i really like the final effect, everyone else, is this possible with a aple gold base, gold flake and then KBC Kandy Apple Red?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALPAq said:


> yeah but we talking about KBC. Not UK ...
> And yes - i will use HOK BC02 orion silver. I only asking if this flakes over orion silver metallic base is good idea for KBC?
> Like on these pics?


YOUR ANSWER IS NO!!! ONCE AGAIN "KBC" IS TRANSLUCENT NOT TRANSPARENT... USE A COLORED FLAKE OVER THE KBC.


BASE, KBC, color FLAKE "green"


----------

